

The World's First Digitally Signed International Agreement - jkaljundi
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/12/behold-the-worlds-first-digitally-signed-international-agreement/282582/

======
ericcumbee
>they've been widely adopted in the business world (and, controversially, by
President Obama)

The link discussed President Obama's use of an Autopen to sign a bill. I'm not
entirely sure how that is comparable to Digital Signatures.

~~~
jkaljundi
It is always strange coming from Estonia with strong crypto based certificate
based digital signatures hearing services like Echosign or Hellosign called
digital signing, when often people there use writing their name in an input
field and the software turning it into a Comic Sans like script being called a
digital signature.

